# speas vinegar embossed



## madman (Sep 16, 2012)

usavit 1938 a little different , is it in the red book? trash or treasure?


----------



## jarsnstuff (Sep 16, 2012)

TREASURE I say!  Redbook only lists the base-embossed version, and that is $75 -$100.  I've never figured out why they're valued so high, but if that's what the market will bear....  Anyway, that's base embossed, and I've never seen one with embossing on the shoulder - should be quite  a prize.  One more thing - the Speas have been reproduced, so you have to be pretty careful when buying - you don't want to pay a lot for a Chinese repro.  Greg Spurgeon's guides might be helpful:  http://reviews.ebay.com/More-Fake-Speas-Jars-Half-Gallon-Size?ugid=10000000004106519

 http://reviews.ebay.com/Beware-of-Fake-SPEAS-U-SAVIT-Pint-Jars?ugid=10000000001493852

 So, Madman if you ever want to get rid of it, let me know!  -Tammy


----------



## epackage (Sep 17, 2012)

$24.99....What size is your jar?

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCARCE-EARLY-MOLD-BEAUTIFUL-TO-LOOK-AT-STIPPlED-PANELS-SPEAS-VING-or-FRUIT-JAR-/180957435945?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a21e75829&nma=true&si=u9yDihifEv7mVplEgykMmEn3%2F6w%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## madman (Sep 17, 2012)

my jar reads 1pint 8fl. oz


----------



## epackage (Sep 17, 2012)

That jar pictured in the link was a quart, I remember there being a post regarding these jars a few months back regarding their value. They do seem somewhat available when looking at Ebay, and there's nothing much in the way of appeal visually so I'm baffled, best of puck with it MM...[]

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-527498/mpage-1/tm.htm#527605


----------



## madman (Sep 17, 2012)

thanks for the info i do enjoy collecting 30s and 40s jars ill post a pix


----------



## madman (Sep 17, 2012)

the joe louis bank looks freaky in this pix lol


----------



## epackage (Sep 17, 2012)

That's a good looking group and a great job lighting them...[]


----------



## madman (Sep 17, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## jarsnstuff (Sep 18, 2012)

Is that a Honeymoon lid on that Honeymoon peanut butter?  Can you show a photo of it?


----------



## idigjars (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice stuff!  Yeah the Joe Louis bank is freaky!!  Thanks for sharing with us.  Paul


----------



## madman (Sep 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jarsnstuff
> 
> Is that a Honeymoon lid on that Honeymoon peanut butter?  Can you show a photo of it?


sorry i do not have nor ever seen a honeymoon lid, the one on the jar is a later jfg lid


----------

